# The Forks Boat Access Site in Cheboygan Co



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 14, 2007

Contact: Jordan Byelich 517-241-1533 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Public Open House Scheduled for March 23 on The Forks Boat Access Site in Cheboygan County

State park and recreation officials invite the public to view design plans for development of The Forks boat access site located on the Cheboygan River in Inverness Township in Cheboygan County. 

The open house will be held from 3 to 7 p.m. Friday, March 23, at the Cheboygan Recreation Unit office, located at 120 A Street in Cheboygan. Individuals can visit the office any time between 3 and 7 p.m. where DNR Parks and Recreation staff will be available to field questions and comments.

This project will include a three lane boat ramp, 75 vehicle and trailer parking spaces, and will greatly improve boating access to the Inland Water Route, DNR Parks and Recreation Chief Ron Olson.

Michigan is one of the nations leaders in registered watercraft approaching nearly one million. Boaters enjoy more than 11,000 inland lakes, 36,000 miles of rivers and streams and 3,000 miles of freshwater shoreline * more than any other state. This project is supported through the State of Michigan Waterways Fund which is comprised of revenues received from boat registrations and marine fuel taxes. These revenues are dedicated by state law to be used for the benefit of the boating public. 

Individuals attending this meeting are requested to refrain from using heavily scented personal care products in order to enhance accessibility for everyone. Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Jordan Byelich at 517-241-1533 a minimum of five business days before the meeting. Requests made less than five business days before events may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

I believe this project was to be done several years ago, then shelved...

It will improve access to the inland waterway, a bit less than 1/2 way between Mullett Lk and town. Will likely increase pressure on the Black River from skiers/boarders as there is no wake restriction in that area--YET. The spot would make it convenient for fishermen with boats too large for the gravel public access on the Black R. Also convenient to the only marina on the upper Cheboygan with a gas pump!

Should I assume that this will be a fee access site, as I heard the Mullett Lake Village site will become this summer?

My little home river is growing up....


----------

